# Testing, Testing, Wubba Wubba



## Ween12amEternal (Apr 15, 2006)

To BOLD: *TEST*

To put a link into text: 

Use link button, copy/paste address; it will show up like this: 
[ URL="http://www.rottentomatoes.com/m/mr_beans_holiday/"]http://www.rottentomatoes.com/m/mr_beans_holiday/[/URL ]

to make it fit into a sentence, like this: 
Here is a review of Mr. Bean's Holiday.

make change to unquoted portion: [ URL="http://www.rottentomatoes.com/m/mr_beans_holiday/"]_[ COLOR="DarkOrange"]Here is a review of Mr. Bean's Holiday.[/COLOR]_[/URL]

OR like this: 
Here is a review of Mr. Bean's Holiday.


[ URL="http://www.rottentomatoes.com/m/mr_beans_holiday/"]_[ COLOR="DarkOrange"]Here[/COLOR]_[/URL] is a review of Mr. Bean's Holiday.

====

For Spoilers: *{{{SPOILER ALERT}}}*

[ B][ COLOR="Red"]{{{SPOILER ALERT}}}[/COLOR][/B]
& TYPE THE TEXT WITH FONT SIZE "1".


Colors to make text hard to read: 

IE: DarkSlateGrayTEXT

IE: DimGrayTEXT

IE: GrayTEXT

IE: SilverTEXT

IE: SlateGrayTEXT

IE: BlackTEXT

IE: WhiteTEXT

Using "DimGray" (2nd down, rightmost column) Can you read this now?


----------

